# who is running HGH at what amount 10iu a day ?



## mnmsnowbeast (Oct 2, 2014)

What is the best known legit HGH and at how much per 10iu vial,and how much to run,for what length?


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 3, 2014)

the kind of cvs...


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> What is the best known legit HGH and at how much per 10iu vial,and how much to run,for what length?




Do some research man.

 Seems like you decided you want to take GH and basically expects us to tell you where to get it how much it cost and how to use it.  Basically you know nothing about this and want us to educate you...... take some initiative and responsibility.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 3, 2014)

yea start with 10iu a day tell me how that goes for you.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 3, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BIGBEN2011 again.


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 3, 2014)

Started at 5iu. this week.  We will see how it goes.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Oct 4, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to BIGBEN2011 again.


Go fuck yourself,hows that for spreading stuff.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Oct 4, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Go fuck yourself,hows that for spreading stuff.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 6, 2014)

Pick up some Nutropin or Omnitrope!  No insurance its about $1800/100iu


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 7, 2014)

I wonder what the mark up on that shit is.  Ever since they fucked over the chinese hardcore they have been able to rape and pillage on GH prices.  It's bullshit what that shit costs.  And HELL even if you have insurance aht covers it they sure as hell won't cover 10IU a day.


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 11, 2014)

Well if you are going to do it might as well do it right....ever try mutants protocol?


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 13, 2014)

G.Reaper said:


> ....ever try mutants protocol?


What is that?


----------



## UberJedi (Oct 13, 2014)

No clue what that is but interested.


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.basskilleronline.com/insulin-protocal-mutant.html


----------



## BadGas (Oct 13, 2014)

For future reference, go to top of page and type in "hgh" in the search bar. You should be able to find a wealth of information already posted. Most of it will answer your questions. Here's a link to one article to get ya started:

http://www.ironmagazine.com/2012/human-growth-hormone-hgh-explained/


----------

